# DIY iPad case



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

Despite the jokes made by my wife while I was making this ("the other husbands are out working in their yards, my husband is sewing and iPad case"), it turned out pretty good.

I couldn't find a case for the iPad that had a pouch for the charger, so I made one.

What do you think?

Brandon in Kansas

_If you wish to post something that you made, please post the info on this site instead of referring people back to your blog_
_Thank you_
_Moderator_


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, here is a picture of the iPad and my new case. There is a description of my project on the blog that is now erased from my previous post.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

brandonriffel said:


> Despite the jokes made by my wife while I was making this ("the other husbands are out working in their yards, my husband is sewing and iPad case"), it turned out pretty good.
> 
> I couldn't find a case for the iPad that had a pouch for the charger, so I made one.
> 
> ...


You let her know that upholstery is one of the original industrial arts. Very Manly.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha, I'd like to have a husband like ya, so I wouldn't need to care about his clothes so much (jk )


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

I'm getting my new iPhone 4 this week. I think I have a nice pair of Nike socks that I might convert! LOL


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it's pretty cool, but then again I don't know anything about yard work, upholstery, or anything really manly.


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice way to recycle an old pair of shorts! :thumbup:


----------

